# [SOLVED] Computer shuts off seconds after boot up



## SuperKyto (May 5, 2008)

Hi. I've got a problem with my computer turning off seconds after booting it up. This has happened before, but that was fixed by buying a new mobo. I recently found my problem online, which said that it could be the ram voltage that was wrong. Currently, my ram is supposed to be at 2.0 - 2.2v. I'm not sure, but I think my mobo has it set at 1.8v. Would that be likely to cause the problem? I could easily change the voltage in the bios, but the problem with that is that I can't access the bios b/c my computer shuts off within seconds. I would try using other ram to change it, but none of them fit into the motherboard. Any suggestions?

Specs:
Team Xtreem 2GB DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel
Evga nforce 680i atx
q6600 2.4ghz with Thermaltake CL-P0114 120mm CPU Cooler
CORSAIR 620HX ATX12V v2.2 620W


----------



## CoOkie (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Computer shuts off seconds after boot up*

Have you changed or tinkered with the voltages in the bios prior to this? If not I would rule this out... Normally this occurance happens when the cpu overheats and shuts down as a precautionary measure. Your situation could be the heatsink isn't positioned correctly on the cpu. 
Let me know how you get on...


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Computer shuts off seconds after boot up*

Try clearing the CMOS and see if that helps to get the bios settings back to the factory settings. If this does not help, then take the CPU/Heatsink out and redo the thermal paste and see if that helps.


----------



## SuperKyto (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts off seconds after boot up*

I tried reapplying the thermal paste and now it works. I must've had too much on before. There is a new problem, however, my moniter and other peripherals are acting as if the computer isn't on at all. I've checked all the wires, and tried rebooting the computer a few times but it they are still unresponsive.

Edit: One of my ram sticks wasn't in all the way, now my computer is back to normal. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Computer shuts off seconds after boot up*

Wow, glad you got it going. Enjoy your computer and don't be a stranger on the forum. Stick around and have a little fun with all the forum areas.


----------

